# "Sweet" pizza dough or sauce?



## vanwingen (Feb 21, 2006)

I had some local pizza this weekend and I noticed that the crust had a sweet kick to it. (Thin crust). It was actually really good. It wasn't to sweet, just enough sweetness to blend in with the rest of the pizza. It was very good. I assume that this is coming from sugar?
My question to all the pizza experts is this:
1- Could the dough have been sweet or the sauce? I am sure it was the dough, but I could be wrong.
2- What would you suggest as a proper amount of sugar? to put in the dough or sauce to give it a nice sweet kick that blends nicely with everything else. I don't want to over do it!

I'm new at making pizza. I'd like to try this out.
~thanks!


----------



## bobngreen (Feb 21, 2006)

*sugar is in the dough*

Hi:

The sugar is in the dough.  I would start with 2 heaping tbs per cup of flour try it.  You may even enjoy 2 to three times that much.  Also honey is a great sweetner.  I would use the same ratios.

If you have time, use half the yeas and let the dough rise in the frig for 2-3 days.

Good luck


----------



## chfcarolyn (Feb 21, 2006)

*Sweet Pizza*

Rather than adding sugar to the entire crust - try making a mixture of about 1 T honey and 1/2 cup warm water.  Brush this over the exposed crust or add it to any wash that you normally use on the crust.  This will increase the sweetness of the exposed crust without adding unnecessary sugar to the entire dish.  Just watch to make sure that the crust does not get too dark (if so, place a piece of foil over the pie until the time is up.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

Paul sometimes add a spoon or two of brown sugar to his crust. It just makes it a tad bit sweeter.


----------



## Toots (Feb 24, 2006)

I make my own pizza sauce and dough.  I put 1.5 tablespoons of honey in my sauce to give it a sweet kick.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeez, now I want pizza again!!


----------



## scott123 (Feb 24, 2006)

There are many approaches to pizza, but the New York style that I'm used to generally has very little sugar in the crust. Most of the pizzerias around here, though, do put some sugar in the sauce.

Sugar impairs gluten formation.  Too much and your dough might not stretch/rise properly. I wouldn't add it to the dough. I would either add some more sugar to the sauce or go with Carolyn's suggestion to brush the exposed crust with honey.


----------

